

How Wi-Fi Drains Your Cell Phone - bunglebooz
http://www.technologyreview.com/communications/25651/

======
keltex
This must be phone dependent. I have my Blackberry 8900 on wifi all day and it
maybe goes down by 20% in 24 hours. I'm currently in Mexico so I leave the GSM
radio off and it seems that the battery lasts longer this way.

~~~
technomancy
I there a way to turn GSM off on Android/CM? That would be great for
situations where I do actually have wifi coverage.

~~~
Osiris
I believe when Wi-Fi is running that GSM data is automatically disabled. When
you turn off Wi-Fi you'll see it takes a few seconds to re-establish the GSM
data connection. I know you can turn off the roaming data. You may need a
rooted Android ROM to completely disable GSM. Some people on XDA Developers
have talked about that.

~~~
lutorm
On the Nexus One you can enter a test settings screen where I'm pretty sure
you can turn off the GSM radio completely.

~~~
cheald
I use the "Secret Settings" app, which gives me access to all the test screens
without having to remember the test codes. I can switch all that stuff in
there, IIRC.

